# Sovereign Grace Revisited



## javacodeman (Aug 2, 2007)

It's been a while since I've posted. I recently received a copy of the "Baptist Trumpet", a publication of the Baptist Missionary Association of Arkansas. (I grew up in AR and still receive it.) Anyways, I can't post the PDF of it here for legal reasons, but it contained an article titled "The Fallacy of 'Sovereign Grace.'"

I've attached a PDF of my response for your comments.

Thanks in advance.

PS Okay eventhough it is only 45KB, it says that it is too big to upload.

So, here's a URL
http://www.mjmott.com/Sovereign%20Grace%20Revisited.pdf


----------

